# My Cayo 173 Build



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

Subscribed.

Picked up my Cayo SUP last Friday and slimed it on the first trip out on Sunday.

JB was a very cool guy with some great ideas about boats, and is producing great product.

Lots of your thoughts described above are the same as mine.

Next spring...?


----------



## DangerD (Aug 27, 2015)

privateer said:


> Subscribed.
> 
> Picked up my Cayo SUP last Friday and slimed it on the first trip out on Sunday.
> 
> ...


Are you able to see my pictures? I think I don't think they were showing up initially.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Good luck with the new build! 
I was considering building a Cayo too. I called up there and left about ten voicemails and also sent about 5 emails. That was about 5 weeks ago, I am still waiting on a response. This made me go elsewhere


----------



## DangerD (Aug 27, 2015)

Jsromeo288 said:


> Good luck with the new build!
> I was considering building a Cayo too. I called up there and left about ten voicemails and also sent about 5 emails. That was about 5 weeks ago, I am still waiting on a response. This made me go elsewhere


Sorry to hear that dude. He's actually been pretty good at following up with me if I left a message.


----------



## DangerD (Aug 27, 2015)

Testing to see if this image goes through...


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

DangerD said:


> Testing to see if this image goes through...


I see it....and it's glorious.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Pics are working Danger. That's a good looking skiff.


----------



## DangerD (Aug 27, 2015)

Gramps said:


> Pics are working Danger. That's a good looking skiff.


Thanks Gramps! I think I had the pics set on private at first so no one else could see them.


----------



## Tankhead (Aug 28, 2015)

Beautiful boat, saw it last week when I was at the shop. I'm also getting a 173 built and it is about as far along as yours. Did you go with the 30 Suzuki?


----------



## Tankhead (Aug 28, 2015)

Jsromeo288 said:


> Good luck with the new build!
> I was considering building a Cayo too. I called up there and left about ten voicemails and also sent about 5 emails. That was about 5 weeks ago, I am still waiting on a response. This made me go elsewhere


I would give him another call or even shoot him a text with your info. He works in the shop and is very limited on manpower. He's been real good at getting back to me. However, when I first started looking at the Cayo he was hard to get in contact with and I almost went elsewhere. I'm sure glad I didn't though, JB is a stand up dude and builds an awesome skiff.


----------



## DangerD (Aug 27, 2015)

Tankhead said:


> Beautiful boat, saw it last week when I was at the shop. I'm also getting a 173 built and it is about as far along as yours. Did you go with the 30 Suzuki?


Nope. I'm getting a center console, so I'm going with more power. The 40, 50 and 60 are all the same weight, so I went with the 60.


----------



## Tankhead (Aug 28, 2015)

DangerD said:


> Nope. I'm getting a center console, so I'm going with more power. The 40, 50 and 60 are all the same weight, so I went with the 60.


Nice! That skiff is gonna fly. What other options did you go with? I noticed it was a Kevlar build.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Just put another call in and now the voicemailbox is full.


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

DD - I saw your hull on Friday. It is very nice. For reference, I have a technical background in manufacturing. I was favorably impressed with the build details and the Cayo manufacturing process.


----------



## Tankhead (Aug 28, 2015)

Jsromeo288 said:


> Just put another call in and now the voicemailbox is full.


Shoot him a text with your info.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

So I had to update my last post. I actually just got a call from JB over at cayo. I guess he was having some email issues and has also been extremely busy. Couldn't have been any nicer and even invited me down to wet test a boat.
So I may be building one my self very soon.
Thanks to whoever let him know I was trying to get a hold of him!


----------



## DangerD (Aug 27, 2015)

Jsromeo288 said:


> So I had to update my last post. I actually just got a call from JB over at cayo. I guess he was having some email issues and has also been extremely busy. Couldn't have been any nicer and even invited me down to wet test a boat.
> So I may be building one my self very soon.
> Thanks to whoever let him know I was trying to get a hold of him!


Good deal man. Ask him to take you fishing during your wet test. He'll put you on some Snook and Reds for sure.


----------



## ramabama (May 13, 2015)

DangerD said:


> Nope. I'm getting a center console, so I'm going with more power. The 40, 50 and 60 are all the same weight, so I went with the 60.


Is yours the first center console?


----------



## DangerD (Aug 27, 2015)

ramabama said:


> Is yours the first center console?


Yep, it's gonna be the first center console. I'll be the guinea pig for everyone else. It's about 18" wide from what I remember.


----------



## Tankhead (Aug 28, 2015)

Jsromeo288 said:


> So I had to update my last post. I actually just got a call from JB over at cayo. I guess he was having some email issues and has also been extremely busy. Couldn't have been any nicer and even invited me down to wet test a boat.
> So I may be building one my self very soon.
> Thanks to whoever let him know I was trying to get a hold of him!


Cool man. If you're sold on the looks, after the wet test you'll be sold on the ride.


----------



## holland (Feb 23, 2010)

DangerD

Looking forward to seeing how your center console comes out - I have one on order and not sure if I'm staying with the tiller or going with a console. 

At their current price point they are in a league by themselves. 

Dean


----------



## DangerD (Aug 27, 2015)

Tankhead said:


> Nice! That skiff is gonna fly. What other options did you go with? I noticed it was a Kevlar build.


Tankhead,

One of the reasons I went Kevlar is to help offset the additional weight of the center console & it's equipment (Steering Wheel, Throttle etc). I know the microskiff purists out there prefer a tiller, and believe me I was pushed hard to get a tiller instead. In fact, one guide I see regularly keeps telling me that one day I'll regret it and he'll say "I told you so". But here's why I went the console route:
1. I just prefer to sit behind a console when doing long runs.
2. 99% of the time when I fish there is a person on the bow and one on the poling platform, so a console in the middle doesn't make a bit of difference.
3. To me a coffin box or cooler on the deck takes about as much floor space as a console. Still have to walk around it.
4. When I take my two little kids out fishing, I feel more secure with a console/jumpseat setup.
5. In terms of weight, we are guestimating that the weight I save by going with Kevlar and what I add due to the console will be a wash so it shouldn't affect the draft too much.

Other equipment I'm putting on:
Front and aft rod tubes
Casting Platform
Pre-wire for trolling motor (again, the purists think this is a sin, but I already have a motor so I figure I'll keep it. I'll put the battery and motor onboard only when I want it).
Livewell with standpipe and additional overflow
Possibly a jack plate, but I'm on the ropes with that one.
Instead of powdercoating, I'm Line-X'ing my platforms. This was something that was highly recommended to me and after doing some research I decided to do it.
Courtesy deck lights
Ameratrail custom trailer upgrade. I figured if I'm getting my dream boat I may as well put it on a nice dry-launch trailer from a company that knows how to do dry-launch trailers.


----------



## Tankhead (Aug 28, 2015)

DangerD said:


> Tankhead,
> 
> One of the reasons I went Kevlar is to help offset the additional weight of the center console & it's equipment (Steering Wheel, Throttle etc). I know the microskiff purists out there prefer a tiller, and believe me I was pushed hard to get a tiller instead. In fact, one guide I see regularly keeps telling me that one day I'll regret it and he'll say "I told you so".  But here's why I went the console route:
> 1. I just prefer to sit behind a console when doing long runs.
> ...


Gonna have a nice ride, I didn't know they offered an ameritrail upgrade, I did upgrade to the magic tilt though. I really wanted a side console but that would only drive the price up and I wanted to keep cost down.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Tankhead said:


> Gonna have a nice ride, I didn't know they offered an ameritrail upgrade, I did upgrade to the magic tilt though. I really wanted a side console but that would only drive the price up and I wanted to keep cost down.


Sure would like to see one with a side console. After looking at the pics here and on their site, it looks like Cayo might be one of the best buys out there right now. I'm gonna steer one of my friends in their direction.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Danger, tell the purist to take their opinions, write them down on a piece of paper, roll it up, and stick it up their....

It's YOUR boat dude. Do whatever you want! Paint it pink, add dual powerpoles & and 25HO ETEC. Oh, don't forget the 72volt trolling motor! 

Seriously though, how did Cayo determine the layup schedule for the kevlar version? Marine engineer?


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Love the color! You won't regret the console. Tillers are a PITA on those long, cold runs, especially if your back isn't as young as it once was. Looking forward to your final review.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

I never got around to writing a detailed review, but I wet-tested the Cayo and was really impressed. Congrats on the build, look fwd to seeing the CC!!

Ultimately, I think it's a little small for where I want to fish the majority of the time, but on a number of dimensions I thought it was awesome and if I was going to live in TX long-term think I would have pulled the trigger

Finish -- i poked around the inside of the hatches, backside of lip drains, under the gunwales, access hatches et cetera and was impressed; to me, it was finished better than some more expensive brands I've been out in
Ride / dryness -- i rode it on a really snotty day in Tampa and took out through the cut and back; the spray rails really help keep it dry
Poling -- poled effortless (don't think this will surprise anyone); easy to spin, tracked impressively straight
Looks & price -- it's a really sharp looking boat and I don't think you are going to come across anything remotely close in that price range
Ownership -- JB comes across as someone having a lot of integrity (took me a bit to get a hold of him, but was very responsive after I did--may need some more employees!)
The only negative of my ride was the engine was cavitating a lot, so was hard to tell what it would do in a fast, steep turn. But, think this is just an engine/prop choice thing and nothing to do with the boat.


----------



## Tankhead (Aug 28, 2015)

jsnipes said:


> I never got around to writing a detailed review, but I wet-tested the Cayo and was really impressed. Congrats on the build, look fwd to seeing the CC!!
> 
> Ultimately, I think it's a little small for where I want to fish the majority of the time, but on a number of dimensions I thought it was awesome and if I was going to live in TX long-term think I would have pulled the trigger
> 
> ...


I also had a cavitation issue on my 2nd wet test. However it was the stock prop and the motor was hanging on the highest setting. The first wet test I had zero issues and it really impressed me.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

I really like this skiff, good choice.


----------



## Troutset (Aug 23, 2015)

Couldn't be happier with my Cayo. I saw yours at the shop when he was putting the liner in.


----------



## DangerD (Aug 27, 2015)

HaMm3r said:


> Love the color! You won't regret the console. Tillers are a PITA on those long, cold runs, especially if your back isn't as young as it once was. Looking forward to your final review.


Thanks dude. I'll definitely post more pictures and give some feedback on the CC. I wanted to go with a color that wasn't too common with most skiffs. Most tend to be on the lighter side like guide green, sea foam etc. I was told to stay away from darker colors because they might be harder to maintain.. but I really like darker tones so I guess I'll find out later. Besides, I won't be on the water every day, just recreationally, so the wear & tear shouldn't be too much.


----------



## DangerD (Aug 27, 2015)

Gramps said:


> Danger, tell the purist to take their opinions, write them down on a piece of paper, roll it up, and stick it up their....
> 
> It's YOUR boat dude. Do whatever you want! Paint it pink, add dual powerpoles & and 25HO ETEC. Oh, don't forget the 72volt trolling motor!
> 
> Seriously though, how did Cayo determine the layup schedule for the kevlar version? Marine engineer?


Cracked me up man. I dunno how he determined the kevlar layup, but what I do know is that he is right in the mecca of boat manufacturers and he has lots of contacts to get info from. A couple of his workers used to work with other boat manufactures. His rigging dude used to rig and work on raceboats. He has a few people he speaks to for advice on hull layup, design etc. If you see the boat in person you can tell he's done his homework. The hull had influences from a speedboat designer as well as skiff designers. I saw the inside of the hull when it was infused and he took the time to reinforce key areas for structural and bonding purposes.


----------



## ramabama (May 13, 2015)

DangerD said:


> Thanks dude. I'll definitely post more pictures and give some feedback on the CC. I wanted to go with a color that wasn't too common with most skiffs. Most tend to be on the lighter side like guide green, sea foam etc. I was told to stay away from darker colors because they might be harder to maintain.. but I really like darker tones so I guess I'll find out later. Besides, I won't be on the water every day, just recreationally, so the wear & tear shouldn't be too much.


In my opinion your biggest enemy with the dark color is the sun not the water. If your storing it inside it wont be that big of a deal. If its stored outside then get a nice cover that will keep the sun off of it. Either way stay on top of your waxing and you will be okay.


----------



## PTFBrian (Aug 24, 2015)

any updates?


----------



## DangerD (Aug 27, 2015)

Well I don't have any new pics but I know the boat is moving along. Things got stalled a bit as they built their console mold. I'm their first for a lot of things: first kevlar build, first console & jump seat, first cushions, first ameratrail trailer etc. Because of this my build is taking a longer than the others; but I don't mind as I rather them get it right. It should be done next week sometime.


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing the finished product! I went by their shop earlier this year and they had a couple there that looked like they were being prep'd for delivery


----------



## Kaptn'Nick (Nov 1, 2015)

really interested in one of these, any more pics and videos would be great. you guys rigging these with jackplates or is it overkill?


----------



## DangerD (Aug 27, 2015)

Well my Ameratrail trailer came in. Kudos to Arthur over there who did a great job customizing a trailer for the Cayo 173. They actually took a hull to their facility to ensure a perfect fit when building the trailer. He really took the time to listen to me whenever I called with questions and/or requests. This bad boy is designed to be a true dry launch. I highly recommend the upgrade to this trailer if you're getting a Cayo. The walkboard was a last minute decision after I dinged my shin a couple weeks ago when I slipped on my trailer.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

SUPER nice trailer. Money well spent... a quality trailer under a beautiful boat.

Well done.


----------



## holland (Feb 23, 2010)

I was at the shop a few days ago and saw that trailer - great set-up and definitely overbuilt.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Please post up the total length from the back of the motor to the front of the trailer once it's on. Interested in the overall length for garage storage.


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Any updates on your build?


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Quality speaks for itself, THAT'S a trailer !!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Love your enthusiasm for the trailer and it looks great but you haven't even tried it out yet have you?


----------



## DangerD (Aug 27, 2015)

That would be a negative. Hopefully next week the boat will be done.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Yeah Ameritrail is great. Its so easy to put a boat on their trailers and they can launch at low ramps. The handiest part is the straps in the back.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Did he run into some problems with your build? i know you said it was scheduled for the first week or October.


----------



## DangerD (Aug 27, 2015)

Jsromeo288 said:


> Did he run into some problems with your build? i know you said it was scheduled for the first week or October.


Well, somewhat. What happened is this: because I'm the first center console, there was a lot of R&D still to be done for a console model. Back then he was still making the plug for the console. He did run into some issues with the plug which he had to resolve before creating the mold. Essentially, after the first console was made there were some things he didn't like so he went back and modified the plugs & made a new mold. That set things back some. Also, he had a 3rd party guy doing the rigging that had his own facility; but there were some control and reliability issues there, so he decided to bring on a full time rigger. That set things back, a bit. In addition to those things, JB wanted to make sure everything is done right (he is a perfectionist), so he would double check and send me mockups etc before finalizing anything. There were also a bunch of other little pieces which had to get finalized such as cushion design, accessories (rigging stuff), switch panels, seadek design etc.
Basically the pieces are all being put in place and I'm the guinea pig to make it streamlined for anyone else who wants a console after me. The basic skiffs are being cranked out pretty quickly.
I do know that the engine is being hung the beginning of next week, so I should have it soon after that. Believe me, I would have liked to have had it months ago. I've spoken to a couple other Cayo owners and they absolutely love the skiff.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

DangerD said:


> Well, somewhat. What happened is this: because I'm the first center console, there was a lot of R&D still to be done for a console model.


Thanks for breaking trail...


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

How much space between the console and the edge of the gunnels?


----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

Just saw this and if this is the skiff I think seeing this has made up my mind on what my next skiff will be for sure!
Very nice boat


----------



## DangerD (Aug 27, 2015)

Yes Sir, that beauty is mine. Just missing a few things now: rub rail, logos, cushions and poling platform. He actually had to design a new poling platform for larger motors because this motor was bigger than all the others put on so far. It would not have been able to tilt up enough.
Here she is almost complete:
View media item 288


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

Absolutely killer!!!


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

That would be killing me to know its almost done.. Congrats on the new ride


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Damn that is an awesome skiff!!!!!! Take lots of pics of the inside and of the storage boxes when you get it.


----------



## salinity (Nov 8, 2015)

Great looking skiff .


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Looks good!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Sleepless until it's SLIMED !!!!!!!!!!! VERY NICE skiff.


----------



## DangerD (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks guys. Yeah it's been killing me for a couple months now. Those poor guys at cayo.. I must call them about every other day asking about the progress. The final details should be done in a few days and then into the water.


----------



## hcft (Dec 10, 2015)

DangerD said:


> Thanks guys. Yeah it's been killing me for a couple months now. Those poor guys at cayo.. I must call them about every other day asking about the progress. The final details should be done in a few days and then into the water.



I heard the speed on this thing! Really impressive, I will let the owner disclose that!


----------



## DangerD (Aug 27, 2015)

hcft said:


> I heard the speed on this thing! Really impressive, I will let the owner disclose that!


LOL I heard a little sumthing sumthing too. Waiting to get some official numbers, though, when everything is put together. He's trying hard to get it ready to show at the SWC party this Saturday, hopefully it will be done. The Suzuki 40, 50 and 60 were all the same weight & dimensions, so I figured with a center console I might as well get the fastest one.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Curious, why Zuke 60 vs. Tohatsu 50?


----------



## DangerD (Aug 27, 2015)

jsnipes said:


> Curious, why Zuke 60 vs. Tohatsu 50?


jsnipes, initially I was considering the Zuke 50 and Tohatsu 50. The Tohatsu says 209lbs but that's for the 15" shaft. The Cayo is designed for a 20" shaft and at that length, the Tohatsu 50 was only 4 lbs lighter than the Zuke 50. The Suzuki 40, 50 and 60 are all the same dimensions and weight, so I went for the 60 (because I'm getting a center console). If I was getting a tiller, I would have probably gone with a 40 or 50. 
Other things which lead me towards the Suzuki: better low end torque, 6 year warranty vs 5, and more displacement. To me all these advantages outweighed the negative of 4 extra pounds.


----------



## DangerD (Aug 27, 2015)

Well guys, she is all done. For those of you that went to the SWC food drive on Saturday you got to see her in person. Unfortunately I was at another food drive in South Florida at the time so I couldn't attend. I won't actually get delivery until next week as I'm wrapped up with work this week and JB at Cayo wanted to keep it for a few days to shoot promo pictures and videos. He was nice enough to send me a few pics though, which I was looking at last night like I would at porn. As soon as I get some more pics I'll share them, but for now enjoy the skiff porn:
P.S. If anyone was at the SWC event and saw it in person, please let me know what you thought of it.
View media item 304View media item 303View media item 302


----------



## Kaptn'Nick (Nov 1, 2015)

damn thats nice Danger, they did a great job - id love to see some more pics of the hatches up close

what kind of ball park figure are you looking at for something like this?


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Looks killer! And that makes perfect sense with engine choice. Congrats


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Danger that is one sweeeeeeet ride!!! Looking forward to your pics and performance report!


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Snooknut said:


> Danger that is one sweeeeeeet ride!!! Looking forward to your pics and performance report!


I really like the color and it's a really nice looking hull, plus your going to love that Suzuki 60!


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

DangerD said:


> jsnipes, initially I was considering the Zuke 50 and Tohatsu 50. The Tohatsu says 209lbs but that's for the 15" shaft. The Cayo is designed for a 20" shaft and at that length, the Tohatsu 50 was only 4 lbs lighter than the Zuke 50. The Suzuki 40, 50 and 60 are all the same dimensions and weight, so I went for the 60 (because I'm getting a center console). If I was getting a tiller, I would have probably gone with a 40 or 50.
> Other things which lead me towards the Suzuki: better low end torque, 6 year warranty vs 5, and more displacement. To me all these advantages outweighed the negative of 4 extra pounds.


The new Tohatsu 40/50 styling doesn't do it for me. You made a good choice. I'm really looking forward to your thoughts on the Cayo. It looks awesome and it's affordable!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I agree on the new tohatsu styling. Ugly....


----------



## hcft (Dec 10, 2015)

I was there haha, obviously... 

Your skiff was certainly the bell of the ball! People drooled over it all night. It looks so good man. It actually sold me on doing a CC, it turned out amazing. You are going to be very happy.

I 100% vouch for the quality of JB's skiffs. He is doing it right. I encourage anyone to check them out for yourself. Look under the cap, look inside the console, look under the gunnels, check the way the hatches sit and seal. Everything is on par or above the top skiffs on the market. 

And just an observation.

I have known JB for a long time and I can see pretty clearly how the industry cycle works. He started in a tiny shop building awesome fiberglass SUPs, you could barely put one skiff in there and work on it. He is now moved into a much larger shop that hes already outgrowing again and with the demand he is having to hire QUALITY employees from the industry.

When you look at things like this you see why other skiff companies have to go from building an awesome skiff for a price to great to be true and in a few years the price has to settle into the market with the rest of the high end skiffs. It takes alot more money to operate at a level that keeps people happy and not waiting 2 years to have a skiff built.


----------



## DangerD (Aug 27, 2015)

hcft said:


> I was there haha, obviously...
> 
> Your skiff was certainly the bell of the ball! People drooled over it all night. It looks so good man. It actually sold me on doing a CC, it turned out amazing. You are going to be very happy.
> 
> ...


Dude it's killing me not having it already.. much less seeing it!. Especially when I hear stuff like this. I think I'm gonna have a drink tonight and rub one off while reading your post again.


----------



## Tankhead (Aug 28, 2015)

DangerD said:


> Well guys, she is all done. For those of you that went to the SWC food drive on Saturday you got to see her in person. Unfortunately I was at another food drive in South Florida at the time so I couldn't attend. I won't actually get delivery until next week as I'm wrapped up with work this week and JB at Cayo wanted to keep it for a few days to shoot promo pictures and videos. He was nice enough to send me a few pics though, which I was looking at last night like I would at porn. As soon as I get some more pics I'll share them, but for now enjoy the skiff porn:
> P.S. If anyone was at the SWC event and saw it in person, please let me know what you thought of it.


Loved your boat! I brought my 173 along with me to display for JB and it was the first time I saw yours all put together. You chose some really nice options! Wasn't too sure of the color while in the assembly process but after seeing it finished it looks awesome. I upgraded to the Magic Tilt trailer but after seeing your AmeriTrail I'm wishing I would have upgraded to that! You're gonna love the boat. I thought mine was quick with the 30 Suzuki, yours is going to be scary fast. Awesome ride, can't wait to see some more photos after you take delivery.


----------



## DangerD (Aug 27, 2015)

Ok, so I won't actually have her in person until next Tuesday, but they sea trialed her today. They uploaded a some pics (just to tease me of course). I really like the way it's turning out. Here are a few.
View media item 305View media item 306View media item 307


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow looking better every time you post pictures.


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

el9surf said:


> Wow looking better every time you post pictures.


 I agree! It really looks like a winner!! If I was looking for another micro, it would ABSOLUTELY Be the Cayo!!!! 

Congrats again to the OP on your new skiff!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2012)

looking good - nice job on the options and color selection!


----------



## DangerD (Aug 27, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> looking good - nice job on the options and color selection!


Thanks Jsparacino. I hear there's a chance you might be seeing it in person on Wednesday.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2012)

DangerD said:


> Thanks Jsparacino. I hear there's a chance you might be seeing it in person on Wednesday.


Yes sir - that's the plan - can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## Jack smith (Aug 25, 2015)

DangerD said:


> Sorry to hear that dude. He's actually been pretty good at following up with me if I left a message.


Also cannot get a reply to text, email, 3-4 phone calls n messages.....wanting to purchase and dude won't call me back. Kinda over it now, will keep fishing the old whipray!


----------



## DangerD (Aug 27, 2015)

So JB left his place at 1am yesterday to make it down here by 5am to drop off my boat and go fishing. A fishing guide buddy of mine took us out to Flamingo. We hit the inside backcounty as the winds were 15-20 out of the SE so fishing the flats would have been rough. Lets just say that on the day I got my Cayo it was slimed with a Slam. Snook, redfish, trout, grouper along with Cuda and other junk species. All in all we hauled in over 20 fish in less than favorable conditions. There were a couple spots of open water we had to cross. I was thoroughly impressed with how it handled the winds and the chop (with whitecaps!). Smooth and dry! I would have been soaked in my Actioncraft. After Christmas I'll take some good pictures and give my impressions on the skiff.
















































[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Your patience well rewarded. Congrats!!


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Did you open up the motor yet? I'm really curios on how it performs on that boat.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I would get around 37 on my old 17.8 whip with the zuke 60. I'm willing to bet the cayo is over 40mph since it's a narrower boat. 

Nice way to break it in!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2012)

Sounds like you had an awesome day - sorry we missed it. Boat looks amazing!


----------



## Kaptn'Nick (Nov 1, 2015)

more pics and vids


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

What an awesome maiden voyage! So where there 3 of you on the boat? How was the fishability and performance with 3 people? Congrats!!!!


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

absolutely love these boats...congrats on a sweet ride..Im gonna go with kaptn nick here, MORE bragging please


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

DangerD said:


> So JB left his place at 1am yesterday to make it down here by 5am to drop off my boat and go fishing. A fishing guide buddy of mine took us out to Flamingo. We hit the inside backcounty as the winds were 15-20 out of the SE so fishing the flats would have been rough. Lets just say that on the day I got my Cayo it was slimed with a Slam. Snook, redfish, trout, grouper along with Cuda and other junk species. All in all we hauled in over 20 fish in less than favorable conditions. There were a couple spots of open water we had to cross. I was thoroughly impressed with how it handled the winds and the chop (with whitecaps!). Smooth and dry! I would have been soaked in my Actioncraft. After Christmas I'll take some good pictures and give my impressions on the skiff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the 60+ day impression?


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

This thread got really quiet?


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> This thread got really quiet?


That's because he's busy fishing


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Sandalous said:


> That's because he's busy fishing


maybe...but it seems like he should be bragging more...and leaves me wondering....


----------



## eagle24 (Jan 4, 2016)

Awesome skiff! I love that blue color.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

+1 on the requests for further updates!


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

Dude, this is one badass skiff. Just beautiful. I NEED one.


----------



## Nick (Sep 25, 2015)

+1 on feedack!!


----------

